# Looking for Trailerable Boats to Consider



## jim2553 (Aug 5, 2010)

I am researching what boat I would like to get for my family. I have some sailing experience but to be honest we are strictly small time operators. Living in the middle of the U.S. we just don't have a lot of big water that is close enough for weekending.

Our previous boat was a catalina-18. We loved it and had a great time getting our feet wet with it. A move and teenagers prompted its sale. Now that they are moving off to college it is time to get back into it.

We are likely going to get a slip at a nearby 12,000 acre lake and the trailering will be limited to special events (longer vacations).

The most important things to us are:

1) Cabin size, the catalina-18 was way too small and we couldn't fit much of our family on it without running over each other.
2) Shallow water capable, swing keel or wing 
3) Lower weight so I can pull it with my honda pilot (4500lbs limit)

The following boats have piqued my interest:

West Wight Potter 19
Catalina 22
Catalina 250 (water ballast)
MacGreagor 26x

I just can't help but think that I am missing a great number of very nice boats. Anyone have other ideas?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Compac makes a bunch of boats that qualify. So does Montgomery.

Be sure to include the TRAILER's weight, when considering boats. Many trailers are fairly substantial...over 500+ pounds.


----------



## Diverboy (Oct 24, 2008)

*1992 26' Catalina Capri 26 FOR SALE*

1992 Catalina Capri 26 sailboat for sale in Nevada


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

There are O'Days and Hunters in the 22-25 foot range that you can trailer also. Thinking the 26 footer mentioned above is not very trailer friendly or very light as per your requirements. I am in the same "boat", looking for something I can tow around and fit us all in. Not the easiest of parameters to fill.


----------



## CapTim (Aug 18, 2009)

I bought a hunter 19 because I had about the same boat goal as you (I was after comfort, weekend camping for two, weight, draft). If you are looking for speed/performance, though, the hunter 19 will disappoint. I think you'll be hard pressed to find a roomier boat that can be towed by a minivan, though.

The mac 26's are very inexpensive, and mac's in general are going to be the cheapest and most inexpensive boats out there. But often times, you get what you pay for. And mac rigging is ugly, with it's nicopress approach. 

Catalina 22 is an excellent boat, but the cockpits are built more for sailing than laying. (they are narrow and boxy, with square corners and minimal leg space) Also, catalinas use rather bland rudder designs and close-bodied turnbuckles.. but they are much more sturdy than anything macgregor puts out, and they are good performers.

West Wight Potter is a good boat, but I'm amazed at how much people want for them. They are also a little narrower than the hunter (and about the same as the catalina) but they don't carry very much ballast so they are very tender - even moreso than the hunter, and it's tender enough as it is. They do point better, though, but not as good as the catalina (of course, the catalina has about 1000 pounds on the wwp)

Anyway, that's my thoughts, for what it's worth. If you find yourself near Idaho, I'd be happy to get you a sail on any of those boats, if you'd like


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Of course, the Corsair 24 trimaran qualifies for this as well.


----------



## puddinlegs (Jul 5, 2006)

S2 7.9


----------



## bobmcgov (Jul 19, 2007)

Are you seeking *cabin* size or *cockpit* size? With the kids gone, you should figure out whether below-decks elbow room or pack-the-cockpit social sailing is more important for you. Because on boats under 25', you can only have one or the other.

We chose cockpit room on our SJ21 Mk1 -- it fits five adults, six if one or more occupies the foredeck. But below, it's strictly sitting headroom and 2-man tent sleeping arrangements. No privacy for the head, no galley, little stowage. A Cat22 has substantially better cabin space, but its cockpit is quite tiny. Likewise the Ensenada/Balboa 20.

Water ballast allows fairly large boats to be trailed behind small vehicles, but at some cost in initial stability.

Here's another bind on small boats: you want shallow draft for gunkholeing. How shallow? Pull-it-onto-the-beach shallow? Do you actually want to *sail* in 2' of water, or just motor in and beach or anchor?

A swing keel boat will get you to the beach, tho some keels retract more than others. But most don't sail well (or at all) with the keel up. These boats often have large, awkward keel trunks inside the cabin. A shoal keel boat like the Newports or Compacs will let you sail in skinny water, but you pay for it in miserable upwind performance. Wing keels or medium shoal keels get you into 2 or 2.5' of water. Be aware wing keel + muddy bottom = Rocna anchor.

Other arrangements are keel-centerboard (not very common below 26') or lifting keel, like you find on some S2s. Some boats to look at:

S2s
Compacs, esp the catboats (expensive)
Hunter 23
Catalina 22
Macgregor 26D

I append the Mac26D to your list because, while not as roomy as the X or M and lacking a 50hp outboard, it is a genuine sailboat with sweet lines and a reputation for good handling. It sits very low on its trailer and is easy to launch and retrieve. It has an enclosed head, a queen aft berth, a bright (if plastic-y) interior, and decent headroom. It'll tow at around 3000 lbs all-up and costs half to a third what 26Xs are fetching.

I have some love for the 26D.


----------



## Sixpoint (Jun 25, 2010)

I have basically the same wants/needs as OP.

I was looking at the Catalina 250MkII. Does anyone here have any thoughts on/experience with that particular boat or with Catalinas in general?

Thanks


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

If your budget can swing it, check out the Hake Seaward 25/26 with a retractable keel. If you're looking for all-weather space, at the risk of sacrificing sailing capability, a Nimble Kodiak might fit the bill.


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

Having had a few trailer sailors 14ft and 18 ft the issue becomes the setup time at the ramp 

While you can walkup the mast on and 18' boat fast and easy a 25' boat becomes a chore requiring much more time


----------



## swampcreek (Feb 14, 2010)

I researched and looked at trailer sailors for a few years before making the move. After we took ASA courses in Abaco in spring of 2009 I went obsessive, my Wife couldn't take it anymore and said "Please just go out and buy a sailboat!". I had one within a few weeks. We bought a 1993 Macgregor 26S (swing keel). We love it! I was a little concerned after reading some bad opinions against them but rolled the dice and bought it anyway. Good decision. After a month of making strictly comfort based modifications, I went out in the driveway poured Yuengling beer on the bow, sprinkled some beach sand from Tilloo Cay Abaco Bahamas through out the interior and we launched. These boats are basically a blank slate in original from the factory condition. There is LOTS of online support and ideas from another site called "The trailer sailor" that deals with trailerable boats of most all brands and is invaluable for reasearch. I saved a lot of money and frustration on their Macgregor forum. One pleasant surprise was that all the deck hardware goes through solid fiberglass and not simply bolted through the balsa core. I thought this might not be the case since it's a boat that many seem to dislike due to bad press probably helped along by companies building "worthier" boats. 

Yes it's an economy based boat but with some imagination you can customize it to YOUR liking...and on the cheap too! Some people enjoy them just the way they are originally as our previous owner did. It's probably best to find one close to that original condition so you know how it's put together if you infact decide to change anything. 

Any flack you receive will be on the net, I've received nothing but conversation and questions about our "Nauti Time" on the water although I wouldn't be surprised if one day I ran into a snob who knew all about them without ever being on one (Which is usually the case with snobs). There are all kinds of reasons for opinions, the one that makes most sense to me is some people may get upset seeing you enjoy yourself doing everything that they can do and you payed a fraction of what they paid.

On the Chesapeake our 26S has proven to be a very nice boat, we've stayed out when others started to head in due to it getting a little rough and windy. BUT know your limitations, you're not going to sail through hurricanes! Most non trailerable boats of this size will be capable of heavier weather, but they're non trailerable. I personally bought a trailer sailor to get my Wife more into owning a slipped boat in preparation to buying "THE BIG ONE", I wanted a newer boat that had a good resale market, I also wanted something I could have near my garage in the off season. This fit the bill perfectly. 

We will get a bigger boat, but after owning our Mac 26S I don't think I'll go as large as originally planned...another savings!

The 26 foot "Classic Mac's" will be refered to as 26C (Classic) they will be subcatagorised as either a 26S (swing keel) or 26D (Daggerboard), I preferred a swing keel for what we call "Gunkholing" in the Chessie, although it's said the 26D's are a little faster (The way my Wifes loading our boat down with supplies it doesn't matter anyway (I do appreciate those supplies when needed though!). The 26X and 26M come with large outboards around 50hp or so, these are WAY more expensive that the "Classics" but thats all I know about them. Our 8hp Nissan pushes us along quickly and efficiently, we can go miles and miles and miles on a 3 gallon tank. One other note, we went to Pennsylvania for our boat, somehow it was registered as a 25 footer, in MD the DNR registered it as a 25 footer. I said it was a 26 footer and wanted to make sure I wouldn't get in trouble if ever checked out by the marine police or CG, they replied I'd be fine and if PA registered it as 25 then MD will follow suit unless I got 3 witnesses to swear it was a 26 footer (Makes no sense to me either), I said I'm happy being called 25' it will save on slip fees. I ended up saving $300 a year for a one foot differance!

I looked at a West Wight Potter 19 and it was way too small for us, but I'm 6'+. They're are many people who do own and enjoy them though and thats the point. Get what suits YOU! 

Good luck!


----------



## jim2553 (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi alll, thanks for the quality responses!! I will look at all of the boats posted (at least on the internet).

Answering a couple of questions:

1) I am looking for low draft because the lakes I am likely to be in will have some issues with depth near the launches. I don't expect to be sailing in shallows, just motoring through them. To me the wing keel makes the boat less stable on the trailer (it is very windy here in the midwest), but this is a lesser concern.

2) I am really looking for cabin over cockpit. It is a very good question and I might not be considering it correctly (my life might have changed and I haven't caught up to it yet). That said I need at least 4 comfortable in the cockpit.

@BobMcGov too funny on the RocNa anchor. I stuck our catalina-18 wing in a particularly muddy cove. My solution was to hop out (moving 250lbs out of the boat) and I physically pushed us out. I appreciate the information on the close haul capacity of a wing-keel I wasn't aware of it. 

It is a real conundrum, I want it all. I want a large cabin, capacity to pull it behind my vehicle, and configurable sails for casual racing.

Is the initial instability of the WB while you are waiting to fill the tanks or is there something else to be aware of?

@CapTim - I wish I was closer as I would take you up on that. Do you know if there is much a difference between the CAT-22 and the CAT-22 MKII. I think the goal is to have a roomier cabin.

@SwampCreek - nice writeup on the macs. I have no interest in the 50hp version, I currently own a powerboat and. I didn't understand the differences in the models so that is very helpful.

I am trying to figure out what Macgregor gave up for all the weight difference. The cabin layouts I have seen are huge compared to the other boats I have seen (on the internet). Have you done any casual racing with it and are you happy with your ability to shape the sails?


----------



## jim2553 (Aug 5, 2010)

@tommays agreed on the setup issues. I had a small 14' racing boat that we could setup in about 15 minutes. The cat-18 we had took a bit more doing and I am sure a larger mast will take even more time.

The goal for trailerability isn't that I intend to store the boat in my driveway and head out each weekend with a new destination in mind (although that would be cool if it worked well). My goal is that when I need to move the boat around (perhaps for a particular vacation) I can do it without alot of additional services required. I want to be able to launch on an unattended boat ramp.

I intend to find a good lake home for the boat, get a slip and probably even store the boat nearby. With my cat-18 I left it rigged and stored it at the lake. This made for a quick launch.

best regards


----------



## bobmcgov (Jul 19, 2007)

> Is the initial instability of the WB while you are waiting to fill the tanks or is there something else to be aware of?


Water-ballasted boats generally exhibit adequate _ultimate_ stability -- how far they will lean before going all the way over. But the truth is, water just isn't that heavy (1/11th the density of lead). It IS bulky, so you can't concentrate its mass at the bottom of a lever arm. The CofG is higher. Upshot is many water-ballasted designs may feel initially tender compared to lead-ballasted sailboats, as it takes longer for the righting moment to grab hold. You get used to the angle, but such boats may always suffer from the leeway, weather helm, depowered sails, and unsettled feel that accompany excessive heeling.

And if you forget to fill the water ballast, these boats are indeed dangerous. But the same can be said for lead-ballasted boats that forget to lower their keels.

Glad you muscled your 18' wing keel out of the mud. Ain't so easy with a 2-ton, 26 footer. That, I suppose, is the point of most comments in this thread: everything is harder, heavier, fussier, and more expensive with a larger boat. If your goal is trailering all over, launching anywhere, taking off on a whim after dinner, and spending more time sailing than futzing with boat bits, I'd suggest choosing the smallest boat you can stand to be on for the time periods you expect to be on it. We spent ten days camping and sailing on a SJ21 Mk1. I would not want to do that trip on a smaller boat. It was primitive. But for hooking up to our small cars, zipping 2 hours to a mountain lake, and launching on dodgy ramps, it's terrific.

You ask what MacGregor 'gave up' to build such a lightweight boat at 26'. A little bit here, a little bit there. Spars, rigging, deck hardware, hull thickness, interior fitout.... Some people might add durability, sailing qualities, and motion comfort to that list, but Macs outsell damn near every other sailboat, so Roger knows his customers. Macs are a solution for owners who want lots of cabin space in a lightweight boat and aren't too hung up on aesthetics or pure sailing qualities. The boats' construction is described as "generally underbuilt but just adequate for their intended purpose." Primarily the Mac26 WB models leave their ballast at the ramp, so that is how they trailer so light. Tradeoff is complexity, performance, and the horror of deliberately introducing water into your boat. Which freaks me out. Though I suppose our keel trunk is just as bad.


----------



## CapTim (Aug 18, 2009)

The cat 22 mk ii is a little beamier, has a standard 'pop-top' at the companion way (handy for camping/anchoring/adding spaciness in the cabin), has a gin-pole mast raising system, and comes standard with a centerboard. Basically, they took the best options of the cat 22 mk i, and made them standard.

If you are going to leave the boat in the water for the most part, splurge and go for a mac 26-something. I'd reccomend the D, as I've raced on the x, s, d, and m, and the d is probably the best racer. The s is also good, but I think they made more d's, and so you can probably find a better deal on one. I wouldn't pay much more than 3 grand for one, maybe 4 grand. Gotta love the modern economy.


----------



## mdbee (May 2, 2007)

*Swampcreek...*

"One other note, we went to Pennsylvania for our boat, somehow it was registered as a 25 footer, in MD the DNR registered it as a 25 footer. I said it was a 26 footer and wanted to make sure I wouldn't get in trouble if ever checked out by the marine police or CG, they replied I'd be fine and if PA registered it as 25 then MD will follow suit unless I got 3 witnesses to swear it was a 26 footer (Makes no sense to me either), I said I'm happy being called 25' it will save on slip fees. I ended up saving $300 a year for a one foot differance!"

If you look at your paper work/ specs, it should show your 26s is actually 25'10"

This also means technically, your requirements for safety equipment etc would be for a vessel UNDER 26 feet.


----------



## jim2553 (Aug 5, 2010)

@bljones. Hawke Seaward 26RK just became my favorite boat ( from pictures of course ). If only the budget could handle that beauty!


----------



## swampcreek (Feb 14, 2010)

jim2553, about racing. Well I really can't say for sure, when we go out my main concern is getting the crew to put on her sailing uniform...she was born in it . Anyway we're pretty loaded down with stuff but I've passed a few boats in my size and I have been passed by others. I'm happy...as long as the crew has her uniform on!!!


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

jim2553 said:


> @bljones. Hawke Seaward 26RK just became my favorite boat ( from pictures of course ). If only the budget could handle that beauty!


What is your budget? You should be able to find an older Seaward 25 for under $15 K, or an even older Seaward 23/24 for under $10K.


----------



## jim2553 (Aug 5, 2010)

@bljones, oh, interesting, I did a quick search yesterday and saw one in TX for about $50k and decided that I couldn't handle it. Budget is in that 10-15k range. I will keep my eye out for a Hawke Seaward, they are beautiful!


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

jim,

1994 Seaward Sloop Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com


----------



## charliebelting (Aug 11, 2010)

Hey Jim , For the heck out it, I just bought a Hunter 25. It is on a trailer and I dont know much about sailing. If you want to hook up with me some time in colorado on blue mesa Lake. I will get it down there and you could help show me how to sail. Bring the family too.
I am in Colorado near telluride. I dont even have a truck to haul the thing yet.
Charlie


----------



## jim2553 (Aug 5, 2010)

@bljones - that is a beauty! For some reason the Hake Seaward really speaks to me.

@Charlie - I bet we would get along very well. That is what I call jumping in with both feet. You will want to get someone with a reasonably big truck to help you get it out this fall. I love the Hunter 25 cabin layout, it looks very comfortable to me ( I have never been in one so this is just what I have seen with pictures ). I would suggest getting and reading "Learn to Sail" by Denis Conner. It won't teach you some practical things like how to step your mast or how to get a wing-keel boat successfully onto a trailer. I am a big proponent of the self taught method and IMO you can do this if you are careful.

For me careful is all about not going out in too big of water. That is, if the wind is blowing 8-12 knots then you can learn alot pretty safely. If it is blowing 15+, get some beer and enjoy your cabin.

When we were learning, I was more freaked out about; launching, retrieving, motoring in and out of our slip. Once on the water it seemed a bit less crazy.

I doubt we can make it to Colorado this fall, everyone in my family has started school ( wife teaches ) and it is too much of a trip for a weekend.

There is a pretty active yacht in Littleton on Chatfield Reservoir, I bet you could pickup some instruction there if you wanted. Colorado Sail & Yacht Club is their web address. We bought our first boat from a couple there. The lake isn't that big but we had a big time on it even as rookies. ( which I still consider myself to be ).


----------



## thewindbehind (Aug 16, 2010)

I just bouht a 1984 Pearson Triton 25. The boat was advertised as a Pearson 26 but closer inspection revealed it to be the Triton 25 (Buccaneer/US Yachts version). I was wondering what your opinions on the boat are. it is my first boat for me, my wife, and my two kids - ages 1 and 3. I was excited about it being a Pearson 26 because there have been so many built so the resources and reputation seem great. I just don't know anything about the Buccaneer style Triton 25. 
Thanks


----------



## jim2553 (Aug 5, 2010)

@thewindbehind I don't know anything about Pearsons but I am sure someone knowledgeable will chime in. There are tons of bright people who read the forums.

The research I have done shows that the Triton 25 has been made by Pearson since 1984. The original molds were apparently made by Bayliner, sold to US Yachts, sold to Pearson. I got this from TRITON 25 Sailboat details on sailboatdata.com.

From my perspective this looks like a fun, solid boat. I think you and your wife are smart to get a good sized cabin.


----------



## AlpineSailor (Nov 3, 2006)

S2 6.9 
Read Bob P's review in the boat reviews section, very well written.
I have the 6.7 which is a lighter more bare bones version of this boat.
It's a great sailor, and as easer to trailer then about any boat out there of it's size. The boat sits as low on it's trailer as a powerboat due to it's retracting lead daggerboard.


----------



## TomatoDave (Apr 8, 2010)

*Seaward 24 for sale you might like*



jim2553 said:


> @bljones, oh, interesting, I did a quick search yesterday and saw one in TX for about $50k and decided that I couldn't handle it. Budget is in that 10-15k range. I will keep my eye out for a Hawke Seaward, they are beautiful!


I also really like Sewards and have looked all over for them. One was for sale in SD that might interest you. It was on ebay but got no bids. The mast was knocked off in a storm and the owner replaced it with another, Chrysler 22, I think, so It's a little shorter, but the price is right $4500. I talked with owner but too far a drive. It might be worth a drive if still for sale. I can't post a link because I've only posted 1 previous post.


----------



## TomatoDave (Apr 8, 2010)

*Link for Seaward 24*

Now that I've posted 2 posts, I think I can post link:

Hake Yacht Seaward Sailboat 1987 24 With Nissan Motor | Yacht Bidz - The Source for Yacht Sales


----------



## TomatoDave (Apr 8, 2010)

*Seward forum*

And there is a dedicated Seaward forum that could answer specific questions you might have. Google "Seaward trailer sailor" and you'll find it.


----------



## jim2553 (Aug 5, 2010)

@TomatoDave - hmm, looks nice, I am only about 3.5 hours from that. I will have to see what is up


----------



## CoralReefer (Jul 20, 2006)

There's a 2006 telstar 28 for sale in Havana Fl for 59,000 for quick sale. On the telstar 28 forum. Pictures look good and has trailer


----------



## TomatoDave (Apr 8, 2010)

*Great, let me know what you think if you look at it.*



jim2553 said:


> @TomatoDave - hmm, looks nice, I am only about 3.5 hours from that. I will have to see what is up


It's really a good price for a Seaward, even with changed mast unless there are other problems.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

The Telstar is hull #340.


----------



## Maverick1958 (Nov 30, 2009)

Helsen 22 is another good choice. They are inexpensive and solid as a rock. Keel up 14" keel down 4'-6". Note: Many of these boats are in disrepair and require some work to bring them up to speed.


----------



## ptsbug (Aug 14, 2006)

Check out the Paceship PY23, we have a family of four and love to trailer sail with it's relatively light weight 2300 diplacement and its shallow draft with centerboard.
easy to step the mast, I can sleep in any one of the 4 berths and I am 6'3".

The Paceship Website Homepage


----------



## Sternik (Oct 8, 2010)

You can get TES 24 (TES 720) in Canada. Solid ballast, 12" draft with keel up, 4'8 keel down, lots of head room, transport weight about 3400lbs. TES Yachts


----------

